# Darn Walleyes



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

I have been fishing a lot of times in my life and the only lake that i do any good at is lake of the woods,MN. I like to fish Devils Lake but i don't have very good luck in the summer. We tried jigging in the trees and trolling with bottom bouncers, trolling with spinners, trolling with rapalas, drifting with spinners.WE JUST CANT CATCH EM'! What are the ways that most of you guys catch them ? We fish is Black Tiger Bay. Is there another place we should be fishing? 
:x HELP


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I never have fished black tiger but have fished most of the rest of the lake and done pretty darn well.I like to fish shallow in Devils because I think the shallow fish tend to be more aggressive.What has worked for me is to look for areas that change from mud bottom to rock or sand bottom.You can do this with your locator or by looking at the shoreline.Location of fish can also be determined by season.I guess the best advice would be to go out there with someone who knows the lake well and ask questions,why did you pick this spot?Why did you use this presentation?Pretty soon you should be able to put something together and have more success when fishing out there.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

if you are working the trees look for depth changes...ie drops from 6-9, or drops from 11-14 etc. either jig or slip bobber(be prepared to snag).

other good areas are the flooded roads where you get good depth transition on both sides, working the ripraps along exsisting roads also works, especially when wind blown.

trolling bottom bouncers & spinners works for me later in the summer (July & Aug) trolling along the tree lines in 15-20 ft(also snags) just keep moving until you find a fish then hit the area again then move on.

try the creel bay area or grahmns Is. alot depends on what type of boat you run & how brave you area....also some real great shore fishing at times(wind blown rip rap at night)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I also like fishing the roads(not the Minnewaukon road,too many boats).I have had my best luck fishing the ditches where you find isolated brush patches in or along side the ditch.I also use fireline on DL to rerduce the amount of lost tackle.


----------

